# Sir Vape Express



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, my interest is perked up! What on earth is Express?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, my interest is perked up! What on earth is Express?



Ahhhhh I get it! Express Stores! Boom! Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

What does that mean?

Puzzled

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhh I get it! Express Stores! Boom! Best of luck!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ugi

I know where that place is in the picture ...mutes ima keep quite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Ugi said:


> I know where that place is in the picture ...mutes ima keep quite



@Ugi sharing is caring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi

Lol sorry bud thats' @Sir Vape right to reveal.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino

Doesn't look familiar but hopefully in Umhlanga/Mt Edgcombe area

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

When will this be revealed or explained?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Can we please get a franchise in Centurion where most of the vapers in SA Live (I think this is a fact) - and just coincidentally I also live.... lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BigGuy

Sir Vape Express shop's @Silver will be Mini versions of our main shop.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

BigGuy said:


> Sir Vape Express shop's @Silver will be Mini versions of our main shop.


Nice! Eyes are suitably peeled!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

BigGuy said:


> Sir Vape Express shop's @Silver will be Mini versions of our main shop.


Please be sending us one down here in Slaapstad!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> Sir Vape Express shop's @Silver will be Mini versions of our main shop.



Oh wow!
This is amazing!
Congrats @BigGuy 
All the best with it !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

So in other words it's more branches ... how about a branch in Cape Town? See - I'm not greedy; I just want a branch, not the whole tree @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Highway area! Boooooooooooooom!


----------



## jm10

Im good with that to next stop Umhlanga then Bluff? Well done @Sir Vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb

Benoni has something resembling a coastline
#justsaying

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Make sure they stock some of this... my bottle is almost KLAAR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP

Congratulations @BigGuy. Now come open one here in Cape Town dammit.. LOL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 138361



Great poster
This is exciting

But what is the highway area?
Which highway?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Silver said:


> Great poster
> This is exciting
> 
> But what is the highway area?
> Which highway?



@Silver Its an area in KZN, If you ever been or heard of Hillcrest, Gillits etc then those areas are in the upper Highway Area. 

View attachment 138432


You head from Pinetown towards Hillcrest up Fields Hills and enter the Upper Highway Area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

jm10 said:


> @Silver Its an area in KZN, If you ever been or heard of Hillcrest, Gillits etc then those areas are in the upper Highway Area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah ok, thanks @jm10
Thats @Rob Fisher territory
I guess thats going to be quite good for the shop. Hehe

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## jm10

Silver said:


> Ah ok, thanks @jm10
> Thats @Rob Fisher territory
> I guess thats going to be quite good for the shop. Hehe



@Silver Yup, i think they opened it for him



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

jm10 said:


> @Silver Yup, i think they opened it for him
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that would be classic
LOL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> that would be classic
> LOL!


@jm10 , @Silver , Remember a little post by Uncle @Rob Fisher , Boathouse anyone, all of these ideas may only have been a ruse so that people didn’t find it strange regarding the location!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Room Fogger said:


> @jm10 , @Silver , Remember a little post by Uncle @Rob Fisher , Boathouse anyone, all of these ideas may only have been a ruse so that people didn’t find it strange regarding the location!



Nicely spotted @Room Fogger Holmes

You see my plan was to invite myself over to the Vape Cave and never leave now after you mentioned that, I’m definitely going to become part of the furniture 

Apologies in advance @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Ah ok, thanks @jm10
> Thats @Rob Fisher territory
> I guess thats going to be quite good for the shop. Hehe



Now I'm wondering if they shouldn't have rather chosen to open a Mega Store instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

